# Lace Helix basses: any good? Opinions anyone?



## MF_Kitten (Jul 5, 2011)

These things look mighty interesting! Has anyone here tried one, and if so how is the build quality and the feel?

Lace Music Products | Since 1979 | Guitars

Look down to the thru neck 5 string, the natural finish one. I want that bitch so much!


----------



## signalgrey (Jul 5, 2011)

MF_Kitten said:


> These things look mighty interesting! Has anyone here tried one, and if so how is the build quality and the feel?
> 
> Lace Music Products | Since 1979 | Guitars
> 
> Look down to the thru neck 5 string, the natural finish one. I want that bitch so much!



i have. they are made in pretty small batches so the quality is pretty well monitored. I like the way they sounded. The Alumitones sounded really good.


----------



## in-pursuit (Jul 5, 2011)

looks nice but could they have possibly found some larger knobs for them? I wonder how well they balance, sleek look though.


----------



## Bigfan (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey, MF_Kitten, a guy is selling one on finn: Lace helix 5 strengs - FINN Torget


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 6, 2011)

Bigfan said:


> Hey, MF_Kitten, a guy is selling one on finn: Lace helix 5 strengs - FINN Torget



kan du gjetta koffer eg spørte om akkuratt den elle? 

i know it painfully well, and have been staring at it for a few days now. WANT... SO... MUCH!


----------



## Bigfan (Jul 6, 2011)

3000 kr da mann, go for it. Hvis du ikkje like den selge du ann for det sama. Barra du huske å ta bedre bilder går det lett.

(My apologies for the eurospeak)


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 6, 2011)

Lol @ eurospeak!

Or as the old english men call it, "noggy speak". Because we're noggies!


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jul 6, 2011)

MF_Kitten said:


> Lol @ eurospeak!
> 
> Or as the old english men call it, "noggy speak". Because we're noggies!










Gotta love some noggies


----------



## Sephael (Jul 6, 2011)

I think the knobs look awesome with the design.


----------



## engage757 (Jul 6, 2011)

I have owned a five and a four. They have a great tonal range, but I couldn't get over the bodies. I wanted to like them, but couldn't . Same problem with Reverend's original batch of basses. HAd two of them. Couldn't get used to the bodies.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 7, 2011)

Alright, it's pending the wifey approval. Hoping i have the economy to do this and not starve/get evicted for not paying rent afterwards


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 7, 2011)

i may have gotten a "yes" from the wife, and i might have sent a mail to the guy selling it telling him i'm buying it, and i might be jizzing my pants right now.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 9, 2011)

It's been shipped! Holy jesus! I will now lay down flat on my back and piss straight up in celebration!


----------



## LordCashew (Jul 9, 2011)

May your piss reach unto the heavens and never fall...


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 9, 2011)

looking forward to clips and samples. I've been wondering about these things for a while.

Grats, MF!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 12, 2011)

The package just went from being right outside of oslo to having arrived in Stavanger. Christ! I can't believe it's that close already! It went really fast too! It'll probably be here today or tomorrow then!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 12, 2011)

alright guys, it's here! 

it's in ABSOLUTELY MINT condition, looks like it just came out of the box straight from the factory, except that it has the original price tag on it from when it was in the store.

and i am SO GLAD i bought this no, because the original price for it was $1500. i paid $540 for it!

it even came with the original bag, which is nicely made, and cleverly designed! 

it feels nice, and except for some setup tweaks (slight action and truss rod adjustments, maybe pickup height adjustment) and possibly new strings, this thing is flawless!

i haven't plugged it in yet, but i'm going to now. and i'll be taking pics


----------



## celticelk (Jul 12, 2011)

Awesome - enjoy! Will be eagerly awaiting your report on the pickups.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 14, 2011)

i've been trying the bass out, and doing some parallell distortion stuff (one all-distortion signal, one totally clean and compressed, both side by side), and i love this bass! still not quite there tonally, but getting close!

the pickups are interesting. they're actually the aluma 90s, or they're made like them. those are p90 replacement pickusp btw. So the magnet bars are made of two halves, giving it a more traditional kind of sound. it's got some qualities of a j-bass or p-bass, but sounds like neither, and it's not that vintage sounding. it's still very full range, with presence and deep low end, and it's not peaky or noisy, but it's picking up a narrow part of the strings, so that part of the single coil sound is in there.

this means that it works really well for the growly distorted bass sounds i'm after, although i'm curious about the actual bass bars. i asked Ola Strandberg about the pickups in Tosin's guitar, and apparently those are custom bass bars that are voiced like te aluma 90s that i have in my bass. The difference is simply the amount of string being picked up, with the bass bar having two whole magnet bars that give it a wider area covered. that gives it a slightly more humbucker-ish sound, but only in timbre and quality, not in frequency range or response.


----------



## celticelk (Jul 14, 2011)

^----Heh. I just had the same conversation with Ola the other day by PM. Great minds think alike. =) I'm still weighing whether it's worth calling up Lace and asking what they'd charge for a one-off or low-volume run of that ToneBar Aluma 90 variant. Maybe there's enough interest here for a group buy? I mean, *Tosin's* using 'em, so....


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 14, 2011)

I would just get regular bass bars i think, but it depends on what those sound like. I'm not big on single coil type sounds for most things. It sounds good for some things, but for versatility i would much rather have something humbucker-ish. I think the aluma 90 voicing was chosen for the more guitar-like sound, and the jazzyness that comes with them.


----------



## leandroab (Jul 15, 2011)

Grattis!


----------



## Customisbetter (Jul 15, 2011)

In this thread, Morten teases a new Bass without showing any goddamn pictures.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 15, 2011)

but... i wanna bring some clippage when i post it!


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 15, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> In this thread, Morten teases a new Bass without showing any goddamn pictures.


http://cache.finn.no/mmo/2011/6/18/0/291/713/30_-1288382545.jpg

?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 16, 2011)

Sicarius said:


> http://cache.finn.no/mmo/2011/6/18/0/291/713/30_-1288382545.jpg
> 
> ?



yeah, that's the exact one. that'll hold you until i'm ready to NBD this bitch


----------

